# 2017 East Cape Evo X Shallow Edition



## mtoddsolomon

I started a thread a while back when I first got on the list for a Fury but the new boat deserves it's very own thread. 

The cockpit got started today and I can't tell you how thrilled I was to finally receive a picture of the build starting. 

Here is the Build sheet.

Evo X (shallow edition) (Sparkles)
Suzuki 60
Flush Mount Center Console Jumpseat
Two Cup holders in Console, one in poling platform, one in casting platform
all NMEA gauges
Simrad GO7 XSE with Downscan 
All electronics and batteries in console
JL Audio Bluetooth Receiver
Wetsounds SW65i Speakers in front bulkhead
JBL MA6002 Amp (Thanks to Whiskey I matched the amp output to speakers perfectly)
Quick relase bracket for TM that I might add later. (better to have it and not use it)
Battery Tender TM plug mounted in front bulkhead
3 Door console
12v Plug in glove box
Vertical mount switches in glove box
Oversized Casting platform matching front hatch
Vantage style poling platform vs the standard EVO style
Blackout package
Blackout trailer
Removable tongue on trailer

Color i'm doing SW Pool Blue on the hull and the console and Matterhorn white on the deck.

View attachment 3000


----------



## E-money

YYYAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! Here it comes!


----------



## DBStoots

Look forward to seeing that. Sounds really nice.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3141
View attachment 3140
getting some more pics today of gelcoat being applied! I'll post more as I get them. I feel like I've waited forever to see my name written on an east cape and it feels better than I was expecting!


----------



## E-money

woohooooo!!!!! very exciting


----------



## Bluwave

Congrats and nice color selection!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3144
Hull just got skinned! Moving right along now!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3171
Here we are folks! Prepped for infusion!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3174
Infusing!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3273
Got the deck sprayed today! Moving right along!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3284
Just got a pic of my line being infused! This thing is going together quickly now.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3297
Working on getting the deck ready for infusion! I get more excited with every step


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3328
View attachment 3329
View attachment 3330
So thanks to @cnaspuck for shooting me some pics while he was at the shop today. Looks like the hatches are coming along and the deck is all bagged up.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Niiiiice


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks man, they bonded the liner today so I should have some more progress pics next week


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3558
Here she is!!!! Finally popped and I'm loving loving color!


----------



## E-money

Soooooooo clean! Love the color choice my man


----------



## Sublime

Nice


----------



## MariettaMike

E-money said:


> Soooooooo clean! Love the color choice my man


What color is that?


----------



## sickz284u

I was at the shop last monday and tuesday getting some more upgrades and was scouting all of the new builds in progress. She is coming right along man!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

MariettaMike said:


> What color is that?


 that's "Haint" blue, it's the color of all the Charleston front porch ceilings. The actual color code is sherwin Williams pool blue


----------



## mtoddsolomon

sickz284u said:


> I was at the shop last monday and tuesday getting some more upgrades and was scouting all of the new builds in progress. She is coming right along man!


 I'm excited, today was the biggest step other than starting for me so im excited to see progress from here on out.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3609
Liner is in and the interior is painted. The color looks better than I thought in the sun!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3803
View attachment 3804
View attachment 3806
I've gotten some pics I can't post recently but today I heard from Kevin and the deck is on and I've got some pics to show off the progress! Looks like a boat!!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

YAAAASSSS


----------



## Whiskey Angler

So clean. Those white-guts look goooood, brother!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks man, I'm excited to see it coming together! Should be getting some more pics today, Hopefully get power sometime late this week or early next.


----------



## bryson

That's looking fantastic! I can't imagine how excited you must be right now...


----------



## mtoddsolomon

bryson said:


> That's looking fantastic! I can't imagine how excited you must be right now...


Beyond excited at this point. Hopefully we can go find some fish on it between Christmas and new years sometime.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3835
Here she is!! Woowee it's pretty!


----------



## MariettaMike

That is a beautiful skiff.

East Cape makes the coolest console.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

thanks to @csnaspuck for sending some more pics from this morning.
View attachment 3864
View attachment 3865


----------



## mwong61

Man, I'm dying here... That looks so sweet!

M-


----------



## Harvey

Love the color. My VHP is Reef Green but the next one will be more of a greenish blue like this. And definitely two-tone.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3995
View attachment 3996
View attachment 3997
View attachment 3998
Like e-money, mwong sent me some pics today and I'm excited to show off the lady.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Storage for days, dude. That console is the perfect shape.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4055
View attachment 4056
I got a couple more from Kevin today. She's getting rigged!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4067
Got one more pic tonight! I love how they rig it after the console is already on and bonded so if you have to work on it later then you don't have to be a contortionist.


----------



## E-money

Can't wait to see some power on this beast!


----------



## Sublime

Looking great. Rigging is an art and I guess those guys get pretty fast at it. It would take me forever.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

It is for sure, wiring can be a rats nest pretty easily and it's nice to see the time and effort they put into making sure it looks clean.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4213
View attachment 4214
Fellas, she has a trailer! Supposed to get the zuke this afternoon as well! I'll post those pics when I get them


----------



## FishermanSailor

Your Christmas present might be late this year....but it will be a helluva way to start off the New Year!!! She is pretty sexy!!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

is that the simrad transducer? that thing is huge lol


----------



## DeepSouthFly

this makes me want to get a new boat. I'm gonna be down there middle of jan. I'm thinking about going over to their shop and meeting them and seeing the boats in person.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Ethan Harris said:


> is that the simrad transducer? that thing is huge lol


Yeah that's the Totalscan transducer. I actually ordered the standard transducer because it was $100 cheaper and I didn't think I'd really need all the extras but Amazon shipped that one and I'm ok with it. It is huge but at least it wont stick out further than the motor.

Go talk to Kevin, Marc, and Adam. You'll get fired up and wind up on the list.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I know that's why I don't need to meet them haha I test drove a hell's bay marquesa this summer and bought a used one the next month.


----------



## makin moves

Lets see a pic with the motor hanging on the back already!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4341
View attachment 4342
View attachment 4343
View attachment 4344
Today's update! Got the rubrail finished, got the motor and all the hatches! Looking amazing!


----------



## makin moves

Sick! That makes for a merry Christmas.


----------



## Egrets Landing

mtoddsolomon said:


> Yeah that's the Totalscan transducer. I actually ordered the standard transducer because it was $100 cheaper and I didn't think I'd really need all the extras but Amazon shipped that one and I'm ok with it. It is huge but at least it wont stick out further than the motor.
> 
> Go talk to Kevin, Marc, and Adam. You'll get fired up and wind up on the list.


Better have them put some 5200 to cover the gap in the metal transducer bracket. It is going to spray up through that gap. Not bad but filling the gap makes it much better. I just fixed mine. The latest release of the bracket seems to be a different design to correct that.


----------



## Net 30

Egrets Landing said:


> Better have them put some 5200 to cover the gap in the metal transducer bracket. It is going to spray up through that gap.


That transducer looks like something you'd find in a Times Square Adult Toy Shop 

The build is looking sick...congrats.


----------



## East Cape

Egrets Landing said:


> Better have them put some 5200 to cover the gap in the metal transducer bracket. It is going to spray up through that gap. Not bad but filling the gap makes it much better. I just fixed mine. The latest release of the bracket seems to be a different design to correct that.


We're not done yet as we do this... and agree too. Just wish they could get smaller as well


----------



## Egrets Landing

East Cape said:


> We're not done yet as we do this... and agree too. Just wish they could get smaller as well



I have had different transducers including a couple that shoot thru and a couple that skim. Smaller seems like it would be better but I am no so sure about that. The small skimmer I used to have sprayed like crazy. It was too much and I had to get rid of it. The Total Scan is 10x bigger but sprays very little (when gap is plugged) and of all the transducers I have had, this set up performs the best. Pictures are clean and never looses bottom. The metal bracket set up is poorly conceived though. Torque the bolts down pretty tight. They come loose.


----------



## g8rfly

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 4341
> View attachment 4342
> View attachment 4343
> View attachment 4344
> Today's update! Got the rubrail finished, got the motor and all the hatches! Looking amazing!


 Skiff looks awesome! Look forward to seeing the finished product. Congrats!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks man, me too! Shouldn't be long now


----------



## Palma Sola

I love your skiff.. how much will this fabulous boat cost? 
Thanks


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Honestly it's less than my Scout all said and done. Get in touch with Kevin for pricing. Every boat is different and can range from as inexpensive as you want or out of this world depending on the options and how you want it


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4487
She got wet for the first time today! Looking like it's floating in nothing! Waiting on the platforms to get back from the powdercoater and the she's ready to come home!


----------



## fishtrapper

Wont be long now....she is looking good


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks man, I'm so excited! I was hoping to get it this week while I'm off work but at this point it doesn't matter it's sick and exactly what I want!


----------



## mwong61

Dude, you must have ants in your pants! That's gorgeous! Did you cut your console down or do anything special to locate it? 

Mine will be cut down about an inch and moved to rear about an inch.

I just love all these custom touches ECC does. I hadn't really thought about console fitting until Adam had me sit in prototype. He made a few recommendations that made absolute sense.

M-


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Yeah I was fit for the console as well as the backrest. It's crazy how little changes like that make the boat feel that much more custom. I can't wait, hoping its a quick two weeks


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4509
Got some pics today from @csnaspuck today! She has platforms and a backrest! Looking so good!!


----------



## YnR

Can you open all the rear hatches with the backrest in place? Looking sharp!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@YnR Yeah man! The way it mounts I'm able to open everything and move around. I don't know that I'll ever take it off


----------



## YnR

mtoddsolomon said:


> @YnR Yeah man! The way it mounts I'm able to open everything and move around. I don't know that I'll ever take it off


Nice, very nice


----------



## Str8-Six

Congrats, the skiff looks amazing. #mynextskiff


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4572
View attachment 4573
View attachment 4574
Ok sorry I posted this on @mwong61 thread. Anyway a here a my lady! The Shell-Sea!


----------



## mwong61

When are you picking her up?

M-


----------



## sjrobin

Very nice skiff Todd.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Hoping to pick up Friday!


mwong61 said:


> When are you picking her up?
> 
> M-


----------



## Gervais

That is a clean skiff! I really like how it has all the deck space and hatches between the seat and the poling platform. Its the little things like both guys not having to stand up every time a hatch gets opened or not having to trip over the backrest to get on the platform.


----------



## E-money

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 4572
> View attachment 4573
> View attachment 4574
> Ok sorry I posted this on @mwong61 thread. Anyway a here a my lady! The Shell-Sea!


Oh my!!! She is so fine!


----------



## sickz284u

She looks sick bro congrats man. I am going to have Kevin build me a backrest for the fury here pretty soon.. I just added the ulterra ipilot and 3 new batteries to her last month at the shop. Once the backrest goes on she will be done...lol I honestly can't think of anything else to possibly add. Thats scary hahaha


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@sickz284u I love mine man I'm chomping at the bits to get it. Your Fury definitely sounds decked out. what kind of draft numbers are you seeing loaded down?


----------



## jsnipes

Beautiful boat - how did you about the engine choice process? What else was on the shortlist?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@jsnipes I was on the fence with the Mercury 60 and the Suzuki 60. I was actually more strongly considering the Merc based on more top end speed but at the end of the day, I would have had to buy an additional $400 cable to make the Merc NMEA compatible for my GPS, its 17lbs heavier, only 1-2 mph faster. Plus I've never heard a bad thing about Suzuki quality so that helped make my decision.


----------



## jsnipes

Makes sense -- did you consider F70 on this one?

Edit: to add, I am looking at engine choices and just looking at hp/weight mostly seems like you go Tohatsu 50, Suzuki 60, Yamaha 70 as being best weight / hp tradeoffs in that range.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Honestly no, the Yamaha is more in the price range of the 90 hp class. If I was going to spend the extra money I would have went ahead with the zuke 90. I'm happy with what I chose, I won't be going super fast but I also will be much happier after I've poled all day.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Got the official word from Kevin, fellas. Friday is the day!


----------



## bryson

mtoddsolomon said:


> Got the official word from Kevin, fellas. Friday is the day!


Hell yeah! Congrats! Hope you get a chance to slime her when you pick her up.


----------



## YnR

Going to be the longest drive down to Orlando and most nerve wracking on the way back. Congrats and safe travels!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@YnR thankfully we're going to head down tonight and stay at my in-laws. Pretty sure I won't sleep a wink but hoping to. E able to slime it up while we're down here so it won't have that no fish skunk when I bring her back up the chs


----------



## jsnipes

Makes sense...yea there are a lot of diff tradeoffs to consider with engine choices. A bit of a maze it feels like.

Congrats again, your boat is gorgeous!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Here's my girl! So excited! I'll post some more pics and videos as soon as I get them. With three people and a full tank I was still getting 35 mph at 6k RPMs.im loving it!
View attachment 4778


----------



## sotilloa1078

congrats!!


----------



## Dawhoo

Good to see more of those showing up in the Lowcountry. I take that back, it means one more person able to get to the fish I so love to chase. Beautiful boat.


----------



## Roy Anderson

Great looking skiff!


----------



## mwong61

Congratulations man! I'm so looking forward to my turn!

M-


----------



## papapogey

Such a sexy boat man. Hopefully one day soon I can afford one of my own. Tight lines


----------



## makin moves

Did Ecc give you snow chains for the trailer so you can get that beauty home?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4818
Luckily I headed south to Bradenton after I picked her up. We waited out the rain today and put in right at Carlton Arms to just kind of ride around and see what we could do in 20-25mph winds. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Jfack

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 4818
> Luckily I headed south to Bradenton after I picked her up. We waited out the rain today and put in right at Carlton Arms to just kind of ride around and see what we could do in 20-25mph winds. I couldn't be happier!


Damn I live right there. Would have loved to see this thing. How was it? Was definitely windy here today


----------



## mtoddsolomon

It was cold and very windy but surprisingly dry! Went back up the Braden river a bit and tried to fish some mangroves but the current was ripping as well as the wind and getting my fly where I wanted was as difficult as keeping the boat in place. Unfortunately I didn't get the skunk off today.


----------



## Dawhoo

Should a fished some shrimp under popping corks for the maiden voyage.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Very good looking boat the blackout package is bad ass congrats.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

mtoddsolomon said:


> Here's my girl! So excited! I'll post some more pics and videos as soon as I get them. With three people and a full tank I was still getting 35 mph at 6k RPMs.im loving it!
> View attachment 4778


There you go, amigo!! You spec'd an awesome boat, and it looks great!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4843
It was nice to get it home yesterday. It fit perfectly in the garage, maybe 2" to spare but that's all I need. It's freezing here now but this weekend it's supposed to warm up and I was informed today that I get Monday off for MLK day. Hopefully I'll be showing some fish pics then.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## mwong61

How deep is your garage?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

20' which is pretty standard. I was nervous because most of the longer boats have sponsons so the tabs is the longest point. I had to make to motor vertical but it worked well


----------



## mwong61

Hmmm, mine is 20' 6". I was thinking there would be more than 2" clearance. (Or in my case 8" clearance) My problem is that the side of the garage I need to keep the boat in has a hot water tank in the corner. I may not be able to shove it back to the point the motor touches the back wall. Sigh, now I'm going to obsess and worry until I get the boat home

M-


----------



## mtoddsolomon

LOL i wouldn't worry too much I'll take another look at it when I get home, I left probably two-3 inches for the motor and I'd say there is that much room in the front. If you put the boat in at an angle at all you'd have no problem fitting it in there.


----------



## mwong61

If you can do me a favor when you get the chance, can you measure width from the outside of the tire to the outside of the tire? Also, the width of the widest part of the boat? I'm not sure if that will be up by the bow or back at the axle. Thanks man!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Yeah I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## Zhunter

When I built my house, I built the garage to fit my boat, I think we did it 30' deep. Complete walking spaces bow and stern. 17'8 Whipray


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I know a guy that cut a hole and framed out a place in the rear wall for the motor so he could fit his boat in the garage.


----------



## mwong61

I've gotten creative with fitting boats in garages in the past This is my bay boat in a 2 car garage from a few years ago....

View attachment 4853


----------



## Zhunter

Here is a photo of the stern and the extra space, and I can walk around the tongue of the trailer too. It was one of the important aspects of the garage design


----------



## mwong61

Nice, I'm jealous


----------



## Sublime

Looks great. Best looking boat ECC builds IMO.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks @Sublime. I'm loving it right now, Just ready for the weather to warm up a bit so I can get out there.


----------



## csnaspuck

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 4843
> It was nice to get it home yesterday. It fit perfectly in the garage, maybe 2" to spare but that's all I need. It's freezing here now but this weekend it's supposed to warm up and I was informed today that I get Monday off for MLK day. Hopefully I'll be showing some fish pics then.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!


Where did you wind up finding the room for the push pole?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4882
Diagonal across the garage hanging on the top of the water heater and the garage door support.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@mwong61 call it 84" wide at the tires and I've got about two inches behind the motor and 6" from the garage door


----------



## papapogey

I'm really diggin that blackout package dude


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks dude! I was kind of on the fence about blacking out the platforms but now that I see it I would have been upset if I didn't


----------



## papapogey

Yeah it gives it a little bit of a new school look and looks good with the all black trailer. I'm actually trying to convince my dad to go all black powder coat on his next bay boat he should be ordering in a few months


----------



## mwong61

mtoddsolomon said:


> @mwong61 call it 84" wide at the tires and I've got about two inches behind the motor and 6" from the garage door


Sweet! Thanks man, really appreciate it!

M-


----------



## Smackdaddy53

papapogey said:


> Yeah it gives it a little bit of a new school look and looks good with the all black trailer. I'm actually trying to convince my dad to go all black powder coat on his next bay boat he should be ordering in a few months


Maybe the guys around here don't know how to powdercoat but every piece of aluminum I have seen that was powdercoated has corrosion causing it to bubble up especially around the fasteners. I wish there was a better way.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I think that's more an issue of care. If you get a nick in powder coating and don't seal it back up it is like a cancer and just starts to look terrible. I got a few black auto touch up pens to keep on the bot for that very situation


----------



## papapogey

Yeah and it's not like there's that much on your boat anyway. I definitely wouldn't worry about it. An old man a few camps down from me has a pretty wicked old school HB with some flat black powder coat which is pretty unique.


----------



## sickz284u

mtoddsolomon said:


> @sickz284u I love mine man I'm chomping at the bits to get it. Your Fury definitely sounds decked out. what kind of draft numbers are you seeing loaded down?


 loaded all the way down with 2 guys and full tank of fuel around 7.5 to 8 inches.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 5070
View attachment 5071
Finally got a chance to really get out and run the boat this weekend and I'm obsessed with it. Unfortunately our tides and my schedule weren't really in line so I didn't see many fish but I did get to get out and pole it around and really knock out some break in hours.

Poling: I'm not the worlds best poler and have only poled about 6-7 different boats but I'm absolutely impressed with how this thing handles. I was able to put it in creeks and keep it tracking straight going the opposite way on an outgoing tide. It spins easy and drafts in nothing. I was by myself on the platform and was able to glide over absolutely everything I thought I was going to hit.

Speeds/handling: this thing is nuts, one of the reasons I was skeptical about the zuke 60 was because I did want a little more top end and it seems like the general concensus is that the zuke is a great motor but not winning many races. Well I only had it WOT for a little bit I saw 37.3 and the water had a little chop so I'm sure with holding wide open and playing around with trim and the tabs I'll go a little faster.

This thing handles great, running through creeks it's like nothing I've ever driven before. I was worried about it not having sponsons for this reason but the poling strakes really do help a lot. As far as spray and ride, those spray rails are amazing and I never noticed spray getting anywhere close to me. Most of the running I did was in creeks and rivers but I did cross the harbor and if you slow it down between 27-30 it rides like a dream and stays dry.

It'll be at Lowcountry Fly Shop along with a bunch of other east capes on Friday, and at the shallow water fishing expo on Saturday and Sunday, if you're around the Charleston area and want to take a peak.


----------



## bryson

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 5070
> View attachment 5071
> Finally got a chance to really get out and run the boat this weekend and I'm obsessed with it. Unfortunately our tides and my schedule weren't really in line so I didn't see many fish but I did get to get out and pole it around and really knock out some break in hours.
> 
> Poling: I'm not the worlds best poler and have only poled about 6-7 different boats but I'm absolutely impressed with how this thing handles. I was able to put it in creeks and keep it tracking straight going the opposite way on an outgoing tide. It spins easy and drafts in nothing. I was by myself on the platform and was able to glide over absolutely everything I thought I was going to hit.
> 
> Speeds/handling: this thing is nuts, one of the reasons I was skeptical about the zuke 60 was because I did want a little more top end and it seems like the general concensus is that the zuke is a great motor but not winning many races. Well I only had it WOT for a little bit I saw 37.3 and the water had a little chop so I'm sure with holding wide open and playing around with trim and the tabs I'll go a little faster.
> 
> This thing handles great, running through creeks it's like nothing I've ever driven before. I was worried about it not having sponsons for this reason but the poling strakes really do help a lot. As far as spray and ride, those spray rails are amazing and I never noticed spray getting anywhere close to me. Most of the running I did was in creeks and rivers but I did cross the harbor and if you slow it down between 27-30 it rides like a dream and stays dry.
> 
> It'll be at Lowcountry Fly Shop along with a bunch of other east capes on Friday, and at the shallow water fishing expo on Saturday and Sunday, if you're around the Charleston area and want to take a peak.


Glad you got it out on the water! What's going on at LFS Friday? Hopefully I'll be able to swing by and check it out.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Since ECC is in town for the Shallow Water Fishing Expo they decided to do like a small ECC show. I'm not sure if other vendors will be there or not as well but it should be a pretty good time. There's a good chance there well be some beers in the cooler as well so it sounds like a recipe for a good time.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Looks Great, Congratulations!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks man, I'm really excited to have it. I honestly wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## E-money

mtoddsolomon said:


> Thanks man, I'm really excited to have it. I honestly wouldn't change a thing.


The only thing I would change about your boat is..... it being in my garage instead of yours


----------



## YnR

mtoddsolomon said:


> Since ECC is in town for the Shallow Water Fishing Expo they decided to do like a small ECC show. I'm not sure if other vendors will be there or not as well but it should be a pretty good time. There's a good chance there well be some beers in the cooler as well so it sounds like a recipe for a good time.


Congrats, looks like a sweet ride!

Any idea what time EC plans on being at the shop on Fri?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@YnR Things should be kicking off around 3-4 and going until 8. It'll be a good time!


----------



## sotilloa1078

Nice, again congrats on the new sled. Looks like you're enjoying the heck out of it!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Oh I certainly am, ready to actually slime it up some. I've been kind of pretentious so far only bringing fly gear and I'm not just blind casting a fly rod. After they use it this weekend for the show I'll feel more comfortable getting way back into some creeks. With so many oyster bars here I've been kind of gentle with it. I'm ready to get that motor broken in so I can run it like I want to as well


----------



## jonny

Man I wish I could get a ride in it. I want a Suzuki for my next motor. It seems they have really raised the bar in the 60-30hp class. They took all those years of making high hp motorcycles. And applied it to the outboards. Is that he standard lower or the "Bigfoot"? I have yet to hear one run n person. But my understanding is that are also very quite.


----------



## YnR

jonny said:


> Man I wish I could get a ride in it. I want a Suzuki for my next motor. It seems they have really raised the bar in the 60-30hp class. They took all those years of making high hp motorcycles. And applied it to the outboards. Is that he standard lower or the "Bigfoot"? I have yet to hear one run n person. But my understanding is that are also very quite.



Don't know about Todd's setup but generally speaking the big foot Zuke 60 is the wrong motor for lightweight skiffs. It's designed more for pushing heavy loads at slower speeds (e.g. pontoons).


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@jonny Yeah I just have the regular lower unit. Like YnR said, the Big Foot is for pontoons and deck boats. Mine runs great and super quite. It really doesn't matter what RPM it's at you can hold a conversation without raising your voice.

I know Brighton and Max are giving rides on their EVOx this afternoon at the fly shop. If you can't make that you're more than welcome to meet up and go ride around or go fish one afternoon. I know this weekend they're using mine in the booth so i'm not going to have it in the water until probably Sunday night.


----------



## jonny

Sounds good man. I may need to hit you up for a day. I will be putting my Guide up for sale real soon. So I will be boatless. Unlike all my fishing buds. I actually know how to pole and set the shot up for the guy up front


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Sounds good to me, I'll be around.


----------



## jonny

YnR said:


> Don't know about Todd's setup but generally speaking the big foot Zuke 60 is the wrong motor for lightweight skiffs. It's designed more for pushing heavy loads at slower speeds (e.g. pontoons).


The larger prop surface and gear ratio help skiffs get up quick in skinny water. Hells Bay have put them on a lot of boats. They even put 25hp Big Foot tillers on the Whipray back in the day.
sorry for derail


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Guys, Kevin posted the build video last night for my skiff. Check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

All I can say dang. Just dang. Like, dang man. Freaking sick dang boat.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks dude, I couldn't be more excited about it.


----------



## fishingdave

Watched the video and it is about 19ft on the trailer but what is the max width from the outside of fender to fender. Wondering if one would fit my garage.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

fishingdave said:


> Watched the video and it is about 19ft on the trailer but what is the max width from the outside of fender to fender. Wondering if one would fit my garage.


84" from the outside of the tires which are a little wider than the fenders.


----------



## SC on the FLY

Sick boat ,great colors,the higher gunnels should keep you dry


----------



## papapogey

Trying to talk my dad into selling his aluminum rig and getting into an EC. What's the wait time looking like now days?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

SC on the FLY said:


> Sick boat ,great colors,the higher gunnels should keep you dry


i loved your lostmen and had I not been paying for my wedding at the time she would have been sitting in the garage. I'm absolutely crazy about my EVO though so I guess things work out the way they are supposed to


----------



## Dawhoo

How does this thing pole in the wind. I imagine the "sail" on this boat wouldl make it more difficult. With thag being said, other than on windy days those higher sides woukd be nice and make fishing off the beach easier.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Honestly it looks a lot higher but it really is only an inch or two higher than the other East Capes. I've poled in strong current and wind and honestly it wasn't any more difficult than any other skiff I've poled around.


----------



## East Cape

Sides are only a tad higher and anybody with average poling skill-set will be fine...
However, having the higher sides offers so much more than just being dry!
Much more to benefit having this in a design aspect.


----------



## SC on the FLY

mtoddsolomon said:


> i loved your lostmen and had I not been paying for my wedding at the time she would have been sitting in the garage. I'm absolutely crazy about my EVO though so I guess things work out the way they are supposed to


Bro your EvoX looks sick, with that quiet Suzuki , you made a great choice


----------



## Fritz

Dawhoo said:


> How does this thing pole in the wind. I imagine the "sail" on this boat wouldl make it more difficult. With thag being said, other than on windy days those higher sides woukd be nice and make fishing off the beach easier.


I had the same impression from just the pictures, that the Evo is a much bigger skiff, and had the same fear that on a windy day it would be hard to control. In real life though the boat was only a little taller then most other poling skiffs. It's very impressive in real life! I would encourage you to take a look at it, better still, a ride/pole in it, if you get the chance.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@bryson and I took her out yesterday to scout some new areas in a serious negative low tide. The wind really kicked up on the way back and we were both super impressed with the spray rails and how dry we stayed. Also, it poles stupid skinny, she got her first oyster rash yesterday in some creeks that I was impressed to be in. one of the most impressive things to me the more time I spend in it is how quickly it gets in plane and how it just sits on top of the water. This skiff continues to impress me. I'm also super relieved to finally have the first oyster scratches out of the way


----------



## bryson

I was very impressed with how the boat handled -- we got into some pretty snotty stuff, and she ate it up. The boat rode like a much heavier boat, but I could push her around effortlessly (what a difference compared to my lappy!). The stern also seemed to squat very little when jumping up on plane -- the whole skiff just feels dialed in, if that makes sense. I think this hull is a winner for sure. If I were in the market for a new skiff, I'd look very hard at this setup. Looking forward to getting back out there, Todd.


----------



## Net 30

Fritz said:


> In real life though the boat was only a little taller then most other poling skiffs. It's very impressive in real life! I would encourage you to take a look at it, better still, a ride/pole in it, if you get the chance.


Not trying to derail this thread but you had a test ride recently on the Chittum Snake Bight. I'm _really_ diggin' the EVO x and curious as to your impressions on the Snake Bight vs the EVO x? Looks like more bang of the buck for the EC?


----------



## Fritz

Net 30 said:


> Not trying to derail this thread but you had a test ride recently on the Chittum Snake Bight. I'm _really_ diggin' the EVO x and curious as to your impressions on the Snake Bight vs the EVO x? Looks like more bang of the buck for the EC?


To avoid a derail I sent you more a detailed answer privately, but I put my name on the Evo x list, it's such an impressive skiff and the guys at East Cape are very hard to match.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 5813
View attachment 5814
View attachment 5815
View attachment 5816
View attachment 5817
View attachment 5818
View attachment 5819
View attachment 5820
Hey guys, here are a few of the shots ECC took before I picked up my skiff. Let me know what you think.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 5822
View attachment 5823
View attachment 5824
View attachment 5825
View attachment 5826
View attachment 5827
View attachment 5828
View attachment 5829
View attachment 5830
View attachment 5831
Here are a few from pick up day.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 5832
View attachment 5833
View attachment 5834


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Wow!!


----------



## paint it black

So clean! If I wasn't such a fan of Mel Walker's boats, I would definitely be in an East Cape.


----------



## Pole Position

Congrats---such a great looking hull. On your livewell--is it fully plumbed w/ thru-hull pump / overflow or just aerated w/ drain?


----------



## YnR

Pole Position said:


> Congrats---such a great looking hull. On your livewell--is it fully plumbed w/ thru-hull pump / overflow or just aerated w/ drain?



You can do either but the two I've seen are plumbed with a thru hull.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Yeah mine is thru hull.


----------



## Fritz

Beautiful!

Tell me about that back rest... I see a plate in the midde, behind the cushion is that a step up to the poling platform? If yes, how do you like that? Seems like a big jump to me.

So you stick the tank for fuel quantity? I thought the pressurized fuel fill had a valve or some constriction preventing sticking the tank.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Yes, it's a step for the platform. Honestly I haven't used it to step up to the platform but it makes it way quicker, easier, and quieter to get down from the platform. I'd do it again everytime. Really not as long of a stretch as it seems.

Nope you can open up the tank and shove the stick right down there. Thing sips fuel too. I filled up right before bryson and I went out last week and I checked last night and i'm at like 7/8ths tank.


----------



## THX1138

Sick, sick ride.

Lou


----------



## Gervais

That thing is beautiful!


----------



## permitchaser

mtoddsolomon said:


> @YnR Things should be kicking off around 3-4 and going until 8. It'll be a good time!


They used to have the Shallow Water fishing expo in Atlanta every year. I'd always see Lefty there. But it has not been here for years unless I missed something


----------



## bryson

mtoddsolomon said:


> Yes, it's a step for the platform. Honestly I haven't used it to step up to the platform but it makes it way quicker, easier, and quieter to get down from the platform. I'd do it again everytime. Really not as long of a stretch as it seems.
> 
> Nope you can open up the tank and shove the stick right down there. Thing sips fuel too. I filled up right before bryson and I went out last week and I checked last night and i'm at like 7/8ths tank.


Pretty good range then! I was doing some looking on Google Earth, and we probably motored close to 20 miles. Also, some of that was running through slop, which kills fuel economy. How big is that tank? How much do you think you burned? It would be useful to have a feel for the range, especially this week for your Keys trip.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 5988
I just got back from big pine key with the EVOx and it blew all of my expectations out of the water. I went with two buddies who aren't all that in to fishing and have never poled a boat before and they were able to pole this thing with just a few minutes of trying to figure it out. The spray rails kept us relatively dry even when the wind was blowing hard. With three guys a case of beer, two bags of ice, food, cast net and way too much other crap we were floating in nothing.

Fishing in the lower keys was definitely not on fire but I was still able to boat my first bonefish ever and I got two of them, both on fly. 

I'll say his for anyone looking for a boat right now, you are really doing yourself a disservice if you don't got try this skiff out.


----------



## Fritz

Great job on the bonefish! Love your boat. Did you get the liner in the forward hatch? If you didn't, I'd love to see some pictures of that.


----------



## Dawhoo

Bonefish on the fly... without knowing much about the area. Quite impressive!

For someone that has to take a family into consideration for the occasional family trip, could this boat handle 4 people?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@Fritz I didn't do the liner in the front hatch. It really opens up all of that room in there and they still paint it to where it looks really nice. I'll take some pics later.

@Dawhoo it was pure luck and timing. We used a top spot map that Bryson let me use. I saw them as we were poking out of the area and just happen to see them. It was one of the most fun chases I've ever had. As far as having 4 I think you could do it. The 3 of us had plenty of room and were able to fish at the same time with spin tackle. As far as cruising I have had 4 and it's fine for running around or sand bar days.


----------



## paint it black

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 5988
> I just got back from big pine key with the EVOx and it blew all of my expectations out of the water. I went with two buddies who aren't all that in to fishing and have never poled a boat before and they were able to pole this thing with just a few minutes of trying to figure it out. The spray rails kept us relatively dry even when the wind was blowing hard. With three guys a case of beer, two bags of ice, food, cast net and way too much other crap we were floating in nothing.
> 
> Fishing in the lower keys was definitely not on fire but I was still able to boat my first bonefish ever and I got two of them, both on fly.
> 
> I'll say his for anyone looking for a boat right now, you are really doing yourself a disservice if you don't got try this skiff out.


Sweet man! Congrats on the Bones!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks dude! It was a first for me and will for sure keep me coming back. Not many people who live where I do can say they got bones to the boat before a redfish


----------



## csnaspuck

Sounds like a epic trip. I know they call them the gray ghosts so do they not photograph well?


----------



## DeepSouthFly

hahahaha I mean he got a point!!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

csnaspuck said:


> Sounds like a epic trip. I know they call them the gray ghosts so do they not photograph well?


Dude I was waiting on that. On the first day one of my buddies dropped his phone in the water so the rest of us kept our phones in a dry bag. I regret not getting any pics with them but at the same time, not getting work emails all day was really nice too.


----------



## crboggs

mtoddsolomon said:


> Not many people who live where I do can say they got bones to the boat before a redfish


I could be one of those people. *lol*

The reds I chase in Tampa Bay are significantly harder to catch *on fly* than the bonefish I caught on a trip to Oahu last summer.

Grats on your success. I'm hoping to be down in the Keys this year with a goal of getting my first shot at a permit on fly.


----------



## MRichardson

Beautiful skiff! Congrats!!
Also nice job wandering into some bones down in the Keys - I'd take that as a sign you got the right boat!


----------



## jboriol

You had me at...fits in the garage! If I had not seen those garage pics I would have been OK. Now I have skiff fever (again). Well done on the build, really love the zuke, trailer, hull color, all of it! Congrats!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks dude. I had two years from the time I sold my old boat until I ordered it, and scoured this site looking for everything I would need or want. I wouldn't change anything


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I spent a lot of time on the water this weekend and really got to know the boat in the environment that it'll get the most use.

It poles extremely well! With the tide pouring out of some creeks, I was still able to pole back with in and go in the exact direction that I wanted to go. I seemed to have a problem with other skiffs I had poled in the past, I felt like I was letting the current control the direction of the bow. Its almost like riding a bike with this thing, It goes the direction you're looking.

It's super skinny, I was able to run in some creeks that i knew i was going to hit bottom, but it just kept cruising. While we're on the subject of running, I was concerned about this skiff at first when I made the decision for this over the fury. I thought running in tight windy creeks without sponsons would slide all over the place. I've not had it slide out or ever felt like it couldn't get grip and I've run pretty quick in some tight spaces. Big win! I definitely got some oyster rash while poling but it's unavoidable here, and honestly I'm glad that it's on there.

My last realization I've had is that taking guys that "fish" out is great and it's a lot of fun to see them hook up on fish. But now i get what all of my guide buddies are saying when they say how frustrating it is to see people who can't cast, cant reel, and certainly can't switch out and pole you around.

Great weekend to be on the water! I hope y'all were able to get out as well.








First red my buddy has caught in Charleston.


----------



## pete_paschall

Can't. Stop. Drooling.

I've read this entire thread end to end so many times, that I bet I could quote it like a favorite movie. "You don't need a quadraphonic Blaupunkt! What you need is a curveball!" Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@pete_paschall Well, how would you know? YOU been in the majors?


----------



## pete_paschall

Yeah, I was in the show...


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Stadiums are like cathedrals.....


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 7518
View attachment 7519
View attachment 7520
Recent updates to the skiff on a rainy cold day. Two paracord monkeys fists hanging from the platform for the push pole and used the leftover paracord to give me some grip on the platform steps.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 7518
> View attachment 7519
> View attachment 7520
> Recent updates to the skiff on a rainy cold day. Two paracord monkeys fists hanging from the platform for the push pole and used the leftover paracord to give me some grip on the platform steps.


I'm having the shop use pipe for my steps this time and plan on the same paracord wrap for grip. Very nice!


----------



## THX1138

Total newb question... what are the monkey fists for?

Lou


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@THX1138 When you stake-out with your pushpole you just wrap them around the pole and it keeps the boat there.


----------



## THX1138

Oh, sweet. I will keep that in mind 

Lou


----------



## Marsh Pirate

THX1138 said:


> Total newb question... what are the monkey fists for?
> 
> Lou


Thanks for the save!


----------



## csnaspuck

@mtoddsolomon , can you share some directions on how you created the monkey fist? Is it just a ball of para cord tied up. Also why not run parallel lines and then you can make one wrap around pole and then stuff the monkey fist between them. Kind of like the bungee with the black ball tie downs. 

I am asking a lot of question because I am looking for a better\quick tie off method


----------



## Financekid1

csnaspuck said:


> @mtoddsolomon , can you share some directions on how you created the monkey fist? Is it just a ball of para cord tied up. Also why not run parallel lines and then you can make one wrap around pole and then stuff the monkey fist between them. Kind of like the bungee with the black ball tie downs.
> 
> I am asking a lot of question because I am looking for a better\quick tie off method



I used a blue racket ball and knotted the rope through it. Works great for the tether. May be easier than a monkey fist, albeit the monkey fist looks cooler.


----------



## csnaspuck

Oh a monkey fish is a legit thing. I thought Todd was just making it up. There are a ton of directions online on how to make one.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

csnaspuck said:


> Oh a monkey fish is a legit thing. I thought Todd was just making it up. There are a ton of directions online on how to make one.


LOL MY MAN! I used a 3/4" ball bearing on each side because @E-money talked me out of using the 1". Tuns out he was right and after you make the monkeys fist its the perfect size. 

As far as using it, it's super quick to just stake your push pole out and throw the monkey's fist around the pole. The advantage that I've noticed is throwing it around the pole level with the top of your poling platform instead of having to stake off at the foot of the pole. If you stake off at the foot eventually it'll grab the wrong way and break it.


----------



## E-money

I just tie it in a quick single overhand knot and the fist prevents it from pulling through. Very quick and easy to un-do.


----------



## csnaspuck

Sounds like i got a solution and project. Now just need to figure out what color para cord to use. Might as well get enough to wrap the wheel as well.


----------



## E-money

View attachment 7611


View attachment 7612


----------



## mtoddsolomon

It goes quick. I'd get 200 yds just to be safe. 100 to do two monkeys fists and the steps on my platform.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Well I tried my hand at some more rope work this past week. Although my Turks head knots aren't the best I think it came out looking pretty good


----------



## jboriol

Well that looks awesome...


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Any concern with corrosion under the wrap from staying wet?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Marsh Pirate said:


> Any concern with corrosion under the wrap from staying wet?


 No, it's powder coated, and I've seen hundreds of boats with a similar wrap on there.


----------



## firefighter813x

OP, check your messages. I'm in Mount Pleasant, SC and would like to see your EvoX!


----------

